# Where to find Jewelweed Extract



## Neil

Any help Highly Apreciated. Wondering if anyone knows where to buy Jewelweed extract?

Thanks Neil

P.S. This is a very cool Forum


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Hi Neil and welcome to our little "home" here at The SMF!  Welcome aboard!  We are a friendly, chatty bunch who love talking soap, B&B and Candles.  Oh I almost forgot, here is one source for the great anti-itching Jewelweed extract!

http://www.kalyx.com/store/proddetail.c ... 0/file.htm

Welcome again!  We love helping out!

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Neil

*Thanks a bunch*

Ive been designing a poison ivy soap for months. This is one of the last ingredients i need to test in my newest batch. I'm new to soap making , inducted out of desparation to resolve this Urushiol dermo rash persistance. So far my test are very positive in removing the urushiol oil and drying up the rash. Its a 0% oil retention, high alkalinity (ph) soap.
Sodium Tallowate, Coconut oil, Soybean oil, Witch Hazel, Melaleuca Alternifolia (tea treeoil, Turpentine, Cocoa,Diphenhygramine Hydrochloride, (benadryl), Pumice and now Jewelweed Extract. and lye and water. Astringent, Antiseptic, Antioxidant, Analgesic, anti-itch. Everything a rash infested growing boy needs. BTW Im not recomending this recipe to anyone but my self. Do the research before combinimg chemicals that you are not familiar with.


----------



## gloworm

Neil,
Just wondering if you have used the fresh jewelweed plant in the summer for your rash? It really seems to work. I really have never gotten poison ivy till last summer and actually discovered how well the jewelweed works . I knew I was in the ivy so as a precaution I rubbed the fresh plant all over my feet & legs- the reason I know it works is I got a terrible patch of ivy above my knee where I didn't rub the JW because I didn't think the ivy was that tall. Nothing at all below where I used the JW. I also brought home a bunch & macerated it then simmered it and strained out the juice (like making jelly) and used this as my liquid in Oatmeal & Jewelweed CP. By the time it cured my ivy was gone so this will be for next summer. I did have several people ask for jewelweed soap at some craft fairs last year.
Glo


----------



## Absinthe

Neil --

I see (or shall I don't see) you don't have plantain (not the banana) in your recipe. It is usually right up there with jewel weed in most remedies I have seen for the rhus type poisons.


----------



## tamarajane

Gloworm, I did the same this summer.  We have it all over our place and DH gets poison ivy something awful!  I made a 6# batch of pine tar with jewelweed added.  It has been very popular for me.  I can't say it works as I don't get poison ivy, but my friends that do swear by it.


----------



## Lissa Loo

The link for the jewelweed doesn't work anymore. Can anyone tell me another place to get the extract?


----------



## lsg

I don't know if this is what you are looking for, but here is where I got my spray:

http://www.thenaturelabs.com/article.php?id=43


----------



## maya

Neil, jewelweed grows all over the United States http://plants.usda.gov/core/profile?symbol=imca and other places, too.


----------



## shugohmk

Aww. They don't have it in California. So I have no choice but to buy them. I don't know where to buy the actual extract. The site given previously doesn't work.


----------



## Belinda02

You might be able to find the seeds and grow your own. I understand it self seeds so you'll always have a source in the future


----------



## mel z

Here is 4 oz, if you scroll down there is a 1 oz size available. Might also check ebay, I'm sure there will be some there. Or wait until it blooms, and people do post and sell freshly cut to send to you. I got some last autumn, cut and sent within 2 days.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AN9K8JG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## DeeAnna

Impatiens balsamina is a native of Asia. The jewelweed used as a traditional medicine in North America for poison ivy and nettle stings is Impatiens capensis or I. pallidia. Can't say if I. balsamina works the same as the North American natives -- it would be worth checking into that before buying.


----------



## bjannr

I just googled Kalyx, the name of the company in the link that doesn't work. It brought up a good link.


----------



## Hilge

http://www.kalyx.com/shopexd.asp?id=1221752


----------

